# Moss loosing colour - Too much light??



## Maurillo (May 12, 2017)

Hello all,
I recently turned an old aquarium tank into a riparium, with the back wall covered in Hygrolon and Epiweb + moss. 

The moss slowly grows as expected, but each bud, starts with the expected lovely dark green and slowly turns first light green and with growth many are just turning white. No mold or stunted growth, simply a marked change of colour.

I'm using 2x 44W LED at 6800 K. Too blue??? Too bright??? I never heard anything as "too much light" for moss, but yet, it seems to me that less exposed moss remains darker. My cellphone reads about 5000 lux at 20 cm from the lights. 

Any idea??


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

i got that same white moss some time ago, i also only had it on the one closest to the lights so i assume it has something to do with it. but maybe its not that it gets too much light but that it can grow really fast and the new shoots are just so bright...

that said, it only lasted a short period and now i do not have that brightness anymore.
i would say nothing to worry there, seems normal to me




















now the moss looks like this (see upper region of tank) a bit yellowish since i dont water it very often


----------



## Maurillo (May 12, 2017)

Thanks kromar!
I'll then try to keep my impatience under control, and just watch it growing!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

It's called 'bleaching'. Plants do it sometimes when adjusting to brighter light. As long as the tips aren't turning brown and dying don't worry about it.



I recently upgraded my lights and the moss closest to the lights turned white like the above post. It happens and over time (sometimes several months) the moss will be green again. Too much light is better than too little IMO.


----------

